# [v] Toyota Yaris 1.0 5-Türer. BJ 2003 mit 90tkm für 2700€ im Großraum Berlin. Mit Klimaanlage



## Fraggerick (15. September 2012)

*[v] Toyota Yaris 1.0 5-Türer. BJ 2003 mit 90tkm für 2700€ im Großraum Berlin. Mit Klimaanlage*

Moin,

zum verkauf kommt der hier: Toyota Yaris 1.0 als Kleinwagen in Potsdam

Und nein, 2000€ reichen nicht. (Das hab ich den drei Typen die in den letzten 10 Minuten angerufen haben auch schon gesagt... mensch ist das heftig, hätte ich nicht erwartet...)

Trotzdem ist der Preis VHB


----------



## Spassbremse (15. September 2012)

Hast Du Interesse an ein paar Tipps, wie Du Dein Angebot attraktiver machen kannst?
Ich hab' gerade einmal drüber gesehen und typische "Anfängerfehler" gesehen...


----------



## Fraggerick (15. September 2012)

immer her damit


----------



## Spassbremse (15. September 2012)

Du bekommst eine PN. 

EDIT: Du HAST eine PN.


----------



## Fraggerick (17. September 2012)

Danke, aber gerade waren zwei lustige Polen da, haben 200€ in bar da gelassen, den Rest bekomme ich wenn ich wenn sie den Wagen mim hänger abholen... endpreis: 2500€, genau so, wie ich das am telefon gesagt habe. wollten nicht mal handeln.


----------



## Bonkic (17. September 2012)

ist das denn ein normaler preis?
2.500 euro für einen fast 10 jahre alten yaris kommen mir nicht gerade günstig vor, wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Rabowke (17. September 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> Danke, aber gerade waren zwei lustige Polen da, haben 200€ in bar da gelassen, den Rest bekomme ich wenn ich wenn sie den Wagen mim hänger abholen... endpreis: 2500€, genau so, wie ich das am telefon gesagt habe. wollten nicht mal handeln.


... hast du dir deren Pässe etc. kopiert?

Nicht das du Morgen aufwachst und der Yaris bereits in Polen ist!  

Hmm, Bonkic ... ich hab vor *12 Jahren* meinen ersten Wagen, Corsa B, für einen ähnlichen Preis verkauft. Der hatte zwar weniger Kilometer, war aber ein 1.0 Eco, keine Klima, keine Extras, nichts. Solche Kleinwagen sind halt das ideale zweite Auto im Haushalt für die Frau, die verkaufen sich, auch mit solchen Eckdaten, ziemlich gut ... zu Preisen, die du hochgerechnet für große Wagen, niemals nie bezahlen würdest.

Ansonsten sind doch 10 Jahre und 90tkm nicht wirklich viel ... sofern der Wagen immer gut und pfleglich behandelt wurde.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind doch 10 Jahre und 90tkm nicht wirklich viel ... sofern der Wagen immer gut und pfleglich behandelt wurde.



Jupp. Toyota zählt durchaus zu den "preisstabilen" Marken, 2500 € ist sogar eher das untere Ende der Skala für einen Yaris von 2003 mit 90000 km, da werden auch durchaus Preise jenseits der 3000 erzielt. Fraggerick hat eher das Problem, dass er das Pech hat, einen Yaris mit einer eher "unbeliebten" Lackierung zu besitzen. In Deutschland lassen sich höhere Preise mit Gebrauchtwagen erzielen, die schwarz, grau, oder silber lackiert sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2012)

Kleiner Tip:
Den Motorraum ein wenig säubern. Macht einen besseren Eindruck und kostet nicht zuviel Preis-Kompromisse.


----------



## Fraggerick (17. September 2012)

Ja, 2500 ist ein durchweg realistischer Preis. Die "will haben" Preise auf mobile starten so in etwa bei 2300 und gehen bis etwa 3500, dann aber lückenlos scheckheftgepflegt, hübsche farbe, cd player (und nicht nur kasette ^^) und elektrische außenspiegel. (und garantie vom händler).

zu welchem preis die autos dann den Besitzer gewechselt haben weis man nicht.

Ich hab eine Quittung der Anzahlung ausgestellt auf der auch der Kaufpreis und das Datum der Abholung vermerkt sind. Unterschrift von mir und ihm und ne kopie von seinem Perso. Nachher zahl ich die Anzahlung gleich ein und guck ob das echt ist. Die bargelübergabe würde ich gerne an meiner Bank machen und gleich einzahlen.

und gleich jetzt park ich das auto um ( 2 straßen weiter) 

ich bin selber baff was die karre noch wert ist...


----------

